# 더라고



## Poreotix

Hello guys! 
I'm new in the forum and I wanted to ask you a question i've had since several months but never got a proper answer. 

What does ~더라고 mean? 
I've read in some forums it's just 더라+ 고 but in some others i've seen a different explanation for this. 

is it just that or it has a different meaning? 

Here I have an example of it: 옛날 생각이 너무 많이 나더라고요. I can get the meaning of the phrase because I know the words and the verb but I don't know that verb ending. 

Btw: I've read that ~더라 can also mean "I've heard that...", "they say that..." but in a preview forum post they don't talk about that... 

Excuse me if my question is... how to say it... foolishly asked xD 

Thank you very much in advanced!


----------



## kenjoluma

*-더라*
Speaker experienced and learned something in the past, and s/he delivers the information out of it.(*)

(*)JUST IGNORE THIS IF YOU ARE CONFUSED ENOUGH
Actually this explanation above is more about -더-. 
-라 is merely an ending affix for describing something in a _vintage_ way. 
However, these days, 더라 altogether is more often used, so worth memorizing those two put together.

Therefore, -더라 can be a hearsay (information you learned in the past from someone else), but also, it can be your own emotion you experienced before and now you are describing it.


And, about -고... Hmm, wait, I believe there was a thread on this verb ending somewhere in this form. Let me find that.


----------



## kenjoluma

About *-고* 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1996160&referrerid=440609


----------



## Poreotix

Thank you very much kenjoluma! 

So for example if I want to say: I saw an elephant, can I say 코끼리를 보더라. is it different from 코끼리를 봤어? 

And about 더라고 I guess due to your explanation it's just same but with 고. 


Thank you very much again


----------



## kenjoluma

I knew it was coming. 



> I saw an elephant, can I say 코끼리를 보더라



No you can't.

This is neither _learning_ nor _experience_. Just a simple fact: You saw an elephant.
However, you can say that: 코끼리는 코가 아주 길더라. 
You saw an elephant (fact), and you _learned _that it has a long nose. (information from your experience)


However, if _someone_ else was watching an elephant, then you can say: 코끼리를 보더라.
Because you _learned_ someone at that time was watching an elephant, and you witnessed it.

(If YOU were watching an elephant, that's not _learning_. That's just what you did. Therefore, you cannot say 코끼리를 보더라.
But if you saw SOMEONE ELSE watching an elephant, that's what you learned. Therefore you can say 코끼리를 보더라. Following my logic?)


----------



## Poreotix

kenjoluma your answer is very interesting  

so for example could I say that, when using 더라, talking about a fact, that fact has to be done by a third person?  for example: He ate an apple; 걔가 사과를 먹더라. is it correct? I guess wrong  
And about the example I gave in the first post, 옛날 생각이 너무 많이 나더라고요. he/she is talking about a third person or he/she is talking about an experience and learned that he/she thought a lot? OMG I'm pretty sure I'm doing this trouble bigger than it actually is. 

Thanks


----------



## kenjoluma

> He ate an apple; 걔가 사과를 먹더라.


Utterly and completely, perfectly correct.

However, "I saw an elephant", this is an action you did deliberately. There is nothing you can learn from this action itself, isn't it?



> 옛날 생각이 너무 많이 나더라고요.


Look at this example above. S/He didn't expect to be all nostalgic. It_ just_ happened. And this person goes like, "Wow, I didn't know I miss the old days so much!", and s/he *learned* s/he misses the old times.

I may theorize too much about this. But simply put, this is not about 1st person vs. 3rd person. It's about learning or experiencing.
What is the definition of 'learning', by the way? You didn't know before, but you know it: That's the definition.

You didn't know you would miss the old days, but it happened. Now you know you are missing the old times so much. You learned something.
You didn't know an elephant has such a big and long nose, but you saw it. Now you know they have big and long noses. You learned something.
You didn't know there would be a person watching an elephant, but you witnessed it. Now you know there was a person in the zoo. You learned something.

But, what about "I saw an elephant". There's nothing you learned from here. You just stood there. It's just an action. You can't say -더라, therefore.


----------



## Poreotix

Wow I believe I got it, it will be hard for me to get used to that expression but I'll try my best! 

By the way, the way you express your thoughts... is just AWESOME. 

Thanks a lot


----------



## kenjoluma

OOOPS~!
Hey, forget about #3. I got completely messed up. It's not that 고. It's a 'quotation 고'. Sorry....


----------



## shorty1

Hello. 



1. ~더라고요.

"옛날 생각이 나더라고요." 
means "My old days occurred to me.", I think.

In my opinion "~더라고요“ in your sentence is used to recall what happend in the past, especially something that you did not intend to do or expect.



2. 하더라고요. 

당신이 부자라고 하더라고요. 
=I hear(heard) you are rich. 

('하더라고요' in the above sentence is used to introduce news that you have heard, read, seen (e.g. on television), or been told.)-Advanced Grammar in Use 

In this case, you must not omit 하 as in '하더라고요.'.


In conclusion, '~더라고요' is different from '하더라고요."



Hope that helps.


----------



## Poreotix

Yeah of course it helps a lot  

Thank you very much


----------



## shorty1

Hello.



Sorry. I was wrong.

Since I had second thoughts, Mr(Ms) Kengoluma was right.


I would say "옛날 생각이 너무 많이 나더라고요." this way:

"I found myself missing the old days so much."



Take care.


----------



## terredepomme

감비노도 궁금해 하더라고.
Gambino estaba curioso también.
=(Il me parece que) Gambino estaba curioso también (y yo te digo.)


----------



## Poreotix

perdona pero no entiendo el español que me pusistes  a lo mejor es culpa mia que ya a estas horas no atino xD 

thanks por la frase


----------

